

Kitesurf with CEOs and VCs in the west of Ireland - StartAppAchill
http://www.startappcompetition.com/maitai-ireland/
Would love to invite a few YC companies to Ireland to enjoy an invite only event in Achill Island, Mayo, Ireland. Looking for a mix of indivuals, CEOs, Founders and VCs.
======
tapmap
when?

